# Beware of killer chickens



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Will killer chickens start showing up in haunts next?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41466543/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That must have been either a really big knife or someone tipped it with poison. That probably amounts to cheating in a cockfight.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Props to that chicken. He knows he's gonna dye, why not take this guy down with him?

Good for him.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

That is one A$$ Kickin Chicken!
That'll learn ya.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Will killer chickens start showing up in haunts next?


Do alien chickens count?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Geez, you guys have some bad a** chickens done there, ours usually only have brass knuckles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Gothic, that alien chicken wouldn't hurt a fly


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Gothic, that alien chicken wouldn't hurt a fly


That's just what she wants you to think.....


----------

